# Getting my Goats---what do paperwork do I need?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am getting my goats next week, and he said that I could register the kids in my herdname----these goats were bred on his place to his buck. So what paperwork do I need to make sure I don't get into the same mess as Rebelshope? Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

registration papers filled out and signed ..if exposed to buck it should be filled in by breeder..it is probably on the back of the registration papers ..if not .................get a breeding memo from the breeder....
the buck name and registration number........should be filled in......and signed..


If not registered yet.......... get a registration form ..filled out and signed.....If it is a mature doe that was exposed to buck......... get a breeding memo filled out and signed by breeder...........



Very important ...........do not forget your goat .........LOL

If someone else has any other idea's feel free to add..........


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, you will need their registration paper, transfer owner slip, and breeding memos for each doe. Make sure the previous owner signs everything that needs to be signed. You won't need the kids registration applications as you can fill those out when the kids are born (the previous owner does not need to sign anything on that).

Very important to not forget your goat(s).   Pictures are a must too!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

yes, Cappy, I will take pix just for you . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ery important to not forget your goat(s).   Pictures are a must too!


 :ROFL:

pics :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

that's a double hint right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep.................. :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright, you'll need...

-registration papers (make sure you get every single one for every goat before you buy the goat)
-transfers (need one transfer for each goat,,,make sure they're filled out correctly and signed)
-breeding memos (if bred) (make sure they're completely filled out and signed, need one per doe)

Also, about the registration papers...VERIFY that these are indeed the goats papers and haven't been mixed up, falsified, etc. Check the coat color/pattern description on the papers. ALSO check tattoos if you have your doubts.

I would also ask if possible that you can get a copy of the buck's papers for future referance or if you have problems getting kids registered etc. 

Hope this all helps a bit. As you know, i've had quite a bit of experience buying goats and dealing with papers! :ROFL: A little to much experience!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes do check tattoos!! We have a doe here I never checked tats on until prepping for a show. The # in her ear was one digit off from the papers!! It was an innocent mistake, probably an over sight on the breeders part. She graciously paid for the reg paper change to reflect the correct sequence.

Take your time to go over all papers with breeder before you leave. If you see a possible mistake omission whatever, dont be afraid to ask.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh yes do check tattoos!! We have a doe here I never checked tats on until prepping for a show. The # in her ear was one digit off from the papers!! It was an innocent mistake, probably an over sight on the breeders part. She graciously paid for the reg paper change to reflect the correct sequence.
> 
> Take your time to go over all papers with breeder before you leave. If you see a possible mistake omission whatever, dont be afraid to ask.


I agree................... :thumbup:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

if you are going to get the kids registered in your name then you will need to back date the sale date to BEFORE the doe was bred. otherwise they will automatically be registered in the former owners name.
beth


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

so should I email him now or when I go to get the goats?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sparks made a good point. Go ahead and take care of it asap if you want the kids with your herd name.


----------

